# Quelle solution choisir pour mon PC ? Une machine vituelle MacOS sur Windows10, ou le contraire ?



## tophe631 (10 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir.

Je viens d'acheter un PC Windows10 pour remplacer mon macBook pro de 2009.
J'ai choisis de retourner sur PC pour plusieurs raisons :
  - Le cout, mon PC est bien moins chère qu'un Mac de même puissance.
  - DAO sous Solidworks, il ne tourne pas sur MacOS
  - Utilisation du NAS plus simple sur Windows.
  - Un plus grand choix de logiciels compatibles.

Mais MacOS me manque pour certaines choses, Logiciel d'e-mail, carnet d'adresses, et calendrier.
Cela peut paraitre étonnant, mais Windows 10 est carrément à la ramasse dans ce domaine par rapport à Snow Leopard !!
Il me faudrait donc 2 OS : MacOS pour gérer mes e-mail, mes contacts, et mon calendrier, et Windows10 pour tout le reste.

Quelle serait la meilleur solution ? 
Installer Windows en dur, et virtualiser MacOS ?
Ou bien installer MacOS en dur, et vritualiser Windows10 ?


----------



## daffyb (10 Mai 2016)

tophe631 a dit:


> MacOS pour gérer mes e-mail, mes contacts, et mon calendrier,


Si ce n'est que pour ça, je t'encourage fortement à trouver un logiciel sous Windows qui corresponde à tes besoins.
Tu peux aussi continuer à utiliser le calendrier et les contacts depuis http://www.icloud.me


----------



## tophe631 (10 Mai 2016)

ça fait 2 semaines que je cherche un logiciel sous Windows qui est capable de faire ça, et ça n'existe pas.


----------



## daffyb (10 Mai 2016)

Thunderbird fait tout ça pourtant


----------



## tophe631 (10 Mai 2016)

Thunderbird est surement le logiciel de messagerie le plus nul que je connaisse. Le meilleur étant celui de MacOS.
Thunderbird n'est pas capable de synchroniser correctement les contacts avec Gmail. Il n'est pas trop mal pour les agenda, mais pour les contacts, c'est de loin le plus mauvais.


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2016)

En fait, je ne sais pas si tu vas trouver ton bonheur logiciel sous Windows mais je rejoins Daffy pour considérer cette option. Parce que utiliser une VM juste pour la partie PIM/messagerie, ça me paraît un peu excessif.

Au pire, tu utilises Outlook [beurk, mais quand on est sur Windows et qu'on n'aime pas les logiciels Mozilla...]

Avec une petite recherche, on voit ce fil.


----------



## melaure (11 Mai 2016)

Outlook n'est pas si mauvais que ça, et on a l'habitude de l'utiliser pour le boulot, donc c'est pas l'enfer quand même !!!

Thunderbird est un produit abandonné, je ne miserais pas dessus.

Et in fine ça aurait été plus simple/sympa d'avoir un Mac avec une VM Windows10 ... 

Ou un hackintosh avec une VM W10.


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2016)

Bah ! c'est affaire de goût. Outlook fonctionne plutôt bien mais est à peu près à l'opposé de ce que j'attends d'un client de messagerie. Par ailleurs, le fait même de _devoir_ l'utiliser au bureau aurait plutôt l'effet d'augmenter mon envie d'essayer autre chose.
Thunderbird est effectivement plus ou moins abandonné (mais quand même pas encore tout à fait : ce n'est pas très clair ; on sait qu'il va l'être mais ce n'est pas (plus ?) écrit sur le site) mais fonctionne plutôt bien, quoiqu'un peu lourd.

Quoi qu'il en soit, des clients de messagerie sur Windows, ce n'est _vraiment_ pas ce qui manque : il y a de quoi s'amuser un peu.


----------



## daffyb (11 Mai 2016)

tophe631 a dit:


> Un plus grand choix de logiciels compatibles.


yaka chercher


----------



## polyzargone (11 Mai 2016)

tophe631 a dit:


> Quelle serait la meilleur solution ?
> Installer Windows en dur, et virtualiser MacOS ?
> Ou bien installer MacOS en dur, et vritualiser Windows10 ?





melaure a dit:


> Ou un hackintosh avec une VM W10.



Oui, la meilleure solution - sous réserve que ton PC soit compatible - c'est effectivement un Hackintosh. Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi se contenter d'une VM Windows 10 ?

Un dualboot serait plus indiqué car il te permettrait d'avoir les deux OS en natif, ce qui serait mieux pour utiliser Solidworks. Et puisque OS X ne te servirait qu'à gérer tes e-mail, tes contacts, et ton calendrier, pas besoin que la partition prenne énormément de Go. Tu pourrais donc envisager d'installer les deux sur un seul et même disque.

Mais encore une fois, c'est sous réserve que les composants de ton PC le permettent. Donc si tu pouvais préciser sa configuration, on pourrait t'en dire plus sur la faisabilité de la chose.


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2016)

Devoir redémarrer sous un autre OS pour avoir ses mails ? Belle ergonomie...


----------



## polyzargone (11 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Devoir redémarrer sous un autre OS pour avoir ses mails ? Belle ergonomie...



Mouais… Lancer une VM pour lire ses mails, c'est pas non plus génial .


----------



## polyzargone (11 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Hé mais les mecs sérieux ... installer un OS juste pour le calendrier et les mails !!! rhööô lalala ...



Ben à ce compte là, installer un OS que ce soit dans une VM ou en dur, c'est de toute façon excessif .

Moi je dis ça parce que je préfère largement avoir le choix entre deux OS natifs plutôt que des VM dans l'un ou l'autre. Surtout que s'il veut installer OS X sur une VM dans Windows, il va galérer (en tout cas, autant qu'en essayant de monter un Hackintosh).

Maintenant, c'est comme il veut. Il demande des solutions, celle-ci en est une parmi les autres. Elle a toutefois l'avantage de permettre de profiter pleinement des possibilités des deux OS et pas juste de se limiter à la lecture de mails .


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2016)

Exactement, perso je n'utilise Windows que dans VMWare, je n'ai pas envie de passer mon temps à booter de l'un à l'autre ...


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Exactement, perso je n'utilise Windows que dans VMWare, je n'ai pas envie de passer mon temps à booter de l'un à l'autre ...


Disons, pour rassembler les points de vue, que l'on peut créer un _dual boot_ mais démarrer sous Windows et démarrer la partition OS X dans VMWare. Je faisais déjà ça avec les toutes premières versions de VMWare (en l'occurrence : Windows/Linux ou Linux/Windows ; de préférence Linux et Windows dans sa VM pour avoir Outlook connecté à cette chose admirable qu'est Exchange).

Mais, ici, je pense que l'on aurait tout intérêt à se focaliser sur des applications natives de Windows 10.


----------



## polyzargone (13 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Exactement, perso je n'utilise Windows que dans VMWare, je n'ai pas envie de passer mon temps à booter de l'un à l'autre ...



Ben pourquoi parler de Hackintosh dans ce cas ?



melaure a dit:


> Et in fine ça aurait été plus simple/sympa d'avoir un Mac avec une VM Windows10 ...
> Ou un hackintosh avec une VM W10.



Donc selon toi, il est plus simple/sympa de virtualiser Windows sur un PC  depuis un OS X installé de manière détournée ? Pour utiliser un logiciel de DAO sous Windows ?

C'est un peu tordu comme solution, non ?



bompi a dit:


> Disons, pour rassembler les points de vue, que l'on peut créer un _dual boot_ mais démarrer sous Windows et démarrer la partition OS X dans VMWare. Je faisais déjà ça avec les toutes premières versions de VMWare (en l'occurrence : Windows/Linux ou Linux/Windows ; de préférence Linux et Windows dans sa VM pour avoir Outlook connecté à cette chose admirable qu'est Exchange).
> 
> Mais, ici, je pense que l'on aurait tout intérêt à se focaliser sur des applications natives de Windows 10.



Ça me paraît effectivement plus simple comme solution même si je comprends pas bien l'intérêt du dual boot dans ce cas .


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> <...>
> 
> 
> Ça me paraît effectivement plus simple comme solution même si je comprends pas bien l'intérêt du dual boot dans ce cas .


Disons que, parfois, on peut vouloir utiliser un OS à sa pleine puissance et il suffit alors de redémarrer dessus.

Ce que j'avais fait il y a assez longtemps : du coup, que je démarre sous Linux ou sous Windows, suivant le besoin du moment, j'avais l'ensemble des applications disponibles en lançant l'autre OS dans VMWare.


----------



## polyzargone (14 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que, parfois, on peut vouloir utiliser un OS à sa pleine puissance et il suffit alors de redémarrer dessus.
> 
> Ce que j'avais fait il y a assez longtemps : du coup, que je démarre sous Linux ou sous Windows, suivant le besoin du moment, j'avais l'ensemble des applications disponibles en lançant l'autre OS dans VMWare.



Donc si je comprends bien, tu te sers d'une partition existante (avec l'OS installé en dur donc) pour virtualiser cet OS directement depuis l'hôte (Windows dans ce cas) ?

Et quand tu veux du natif pur jus, tu redémarres sur la partition de ce même OS via un dualboot ?

J'ignorais qu'on pouvait faire ça et c'est pas mal du tout pour le coup. Bon, faut quand même se farcir la partie "Hackintoshisation" du PC mais c'est effectivement très souple comme solution.

Merci pour l'info, je vais regarder ça de près .


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2016)

C'est bien ça. 

Mais je n'ai jamais essayé de Hackintosh.


----------



## polyzargone (14 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bien ça.
> 
> Mais je n'ai jamais essayé de Hackintosh.



Bah ! Hormis l'obligation d'utiliser un bootloader et quelques kexts additionnels, ça fonctionne comme sur un Mac en ce qui concerne OS X. Les logiciels sont les mêmes (les bugs aussi ) donc pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.

Le temps où il fallait trafiquer les fichiers système est _presque_ révolu.

Quant à Windows et VMWare, ils n'y verront que du feu .


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2016)

J'ai quelques personnes au boulot sur Mac à titre perso dans la cellule sécu/réseau. Leurs portables sont d'Apple, leurs machines de bureau sont des Hacks  Aucun n'a d'iMac … 

Sinon pour l'histoire de la VM, bien sur cela dépend si les perfs sont suffisantes. Mais si c'est le cas, pourquoi s'emmerder à rebooter.

Dans ma précédente boite, j'avais une VM de dev avec Eclipse, des outils XML, SQL Serveur, Oracle Server, Mysql Server, Apache/Tomcat avec une dizaine de webappas, BIRT, etc … tout ça tournait en même temps sans problème dans ma VM sur mon MBP. Donc pas besoin de m'emmerder avec un double boot.

Parfois vous sous-estimez un peu les VM … A voir la lourdeur réelle de son logiciel de DAO que je ne connais pas.


----------



## daffyb (17 Mai 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Parfois vous sous-estimez un peu les VM … A voir la lourdeur réelle de son logiciel de DAO que je ne connais pas.


Avec ce type de logiciel, ce qui pèche souvent, c'est la carte graphique


----------



## johnios (18 Juin 2016)

J'ai testé les deux solutions
La solution machine virtuelle est de loin la plus simple à mettre en place si tu n'as pas besoin d'utiliser la 3d ( il n'y a aucune accélération 3d sur vm ). Sur vm tu auras directement le son, le réseau, rétina activé si tu utilises un écran hidpi. Si ton pc est suffisament performant tu ne verras pas beaucoup de différence par rapport à une machine réelle, hormis pour la 3D.

Par contre si tu veux utiliser des applications qui requièrent l'accélération matérielle/3D, tu es obligé d'acheter un mac, ou suivre des tutoriels pour te faire ton hackintosh sans garantie d'avoir tout fonctionnel à la fin


----------

